# You are ALL out of control!!!!



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Ok, Here it is!!!!!

first thing I saw when I got home was the over flow. I didn't know that the Humi was full!!!!










This is a shot of the whole thing. To put this in the proper perspective, this was taken on my *KING* size bed. It was the only thing I could lay it on that would hold everything at once!!!










Here are some shots a little closer. I had to take several to get all of them!!!




























to be continued

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Here is the rest





































This is the most amazing thing that has happened to me!!! When I tell people that I received all of these from people I have never met face to face and that I call friends, they look at me like I'm crazy. Then again, they have no clue as to what CS is all about. I realize that it is about friends, family, good times and the love of the leaf.

I am humbled to a point that it makes me look up to all of you and thank you for sharing with me and being a part of Club Stogie.

Ron


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Very nicely done guys - enjoy the bounty Ron!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

HOLLY CRAP.....excellent hit........:dr :dr


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> When I tell people that I received all of these from people I have never met face to face and that I call friends, they look at me like I'm crazy. Then again, they have no clue as to what CS is all about.


how true... how true.

a well deserved gifting!


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

WTG guys that is very impressive 

Ron brother you got rocked LOL enjoy man you deserve it.


Shawn


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Seems Bucasmoker kept his promise... enjoy Ron, enjoy... I think that calls for a hoo rah


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

That is one of the most humorous bombs I have seen....I mean what's payback on that? Ya need the "A" Team just to retaliate!!!!!:r


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

couldnt have happened to a better gorilla. Enjoy all them gars Ron!!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Nice, guys. very, very nice.

:mn


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

How the heck are you going to get into that bed !!!!

Wow !!! Nicely done guys.


----------



## Full Bodied Bruce (Aug 9, 2006)

Gosh-a-roottie-----what a hit!! How long have you been walking on water?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Congrats Ron....nice things happen to nice guys!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Enjoy those smokes Brother!


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Holy Cow! Where's your wife going to sleep?


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Nicely done..........I can't believe it isn't over yet!

ATL


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

That's great! Enjoy the carnage, Ron!!


:ms NCRM


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

That is awesome! Can't wait untill I build my stash a little and can participate in these. I gotta get to work on Cbid I guess


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

I love your quote Ron and I do understand it. It feels good sending something out to someone you've never met but know they like what u like, I guess were friends now lol, enjoy the smokes brother. Now on to the next BOTL. Hint: 2 words 1 person I love this


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Enjoy Ron! You definately deserve it!! 

CBF:w


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

That is sick. Who sent the potato chips


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Nice shot guys...Congrats Ron..


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

If I counted right, that looks like: 94 cigars, 8 bags of pipe tobacco, two books, two DVDs, two bags of potato chips, and a bag of coffee. That's *insane*!!! Looks like you got what you deserved.  I hope you enjoy everything, Ron! ~d.


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

Thats more bombs then they dropped on Berlin in WWII. Congrats Ron enjoy the lifetime of smokes


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Holy hell! How does all this happen?

Truly an awesome MEGA BOMB! Oh, and Zapp's Potato Chips are amazing.

Enjoy sir!


----------



## Kenpokrazi (Jul 15, 2006)

OH my god you just got owned...ha ha nice hit though. If your humi wasnt full before I'm sure it is now. That would be enough to fill most people's humidors.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Nice hit guys. Enjoy, Ron!


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

Bob said:


> That is one of the most humorous bombs I have seen....I mean what's payback on that? Ya need the "A" Team just to retaliate!!!!!:r


The bomb he hit me with was bigger. I had to call in for reinforcements to organize this :r

It couldnt have happened to a better BOTL. THanks for pushing me down the slope these last few months. Enjoy the smokes, books, DVDs and pipe tobacco.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Okay...I was gone for a while and dunno how this got started so all I can say is WTF???? :mn


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

BUCASmoker said:


> The bomb he hit me with was bigger. I had to call in for reinforcements to organize this :r QUOTE]
> 
> ...and it was fun! Thanks for letting me play.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> ...and it was fun! Thanks for letting me play.


Yeah ... that was a lot of fun! Thanks for letting me be a part of this, BUCA.


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

denckwanzer said:


> Yeah ... that was a lot of fun! Thanks for letting me be a part of this, BUCA.





Dogwatch Dale said:


> ...and it was fun! Thanks for letting me play.


Thanks for helping


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Very nice!!

KASR


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

great hit guys!


----------



## moon (Jun 12, 2006)

That is one serious :sl .


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh the humanity!

 

Great hit!


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

Enjoy the smokes


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Good job gang! Seeing hits like that make me feel like climbing the rope in gym class.

-Matt-


----------

